# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Biến tần chạy không ổn định

## dinhcdt

chào các bác, em đang sài 1 con router phay gỗ , máy chạy cũng gần được 1 năm rồi ,m nhưg dạo này biến tần có vài vấn đề như sau;
khi mới khởi động biến tần bình thường thì tần số xung P =0 , khi đó spindle chưa chạy
nhưng dạo này em vừa bật biến tần lên là tự động xung p nhảy lên 1 số nào đó không ổn định chẳng han  p= 55.. lúc thì 45, khi đó tự động spindle sẽ quay với 1 vận tốc nhỏ không xác định, cho e  hỏi là biến tần mắc lỗi j và cần khắc phục ra sao. em có nên reset lại biến tần ko ak , không biết nó có bị nhiễu tín hiệu ko , mong các bác giúp đỡ em cái

----------


## emptyhb

Thay hoặc kiểm tra dây nối từ bob ra biến tần là được.

----------

dinhcdt

----------


## dinhcdt

Bác có thể nói rõ hơn ko, ý bác nói là dây nối từ card v5 ra biến tần có vấn đề , thay 3 dây từ biến tần vào card phải ko , em có tháo ra nhưng 3 dây đó vẫn bình thừong

----------


## emptyhb

Đúng rồi bác, em nghĩ do 4 dây từ bob tới biến tần có vấn đề

----------


## Thaocodientu2009

Nếu ko phải dây thì A đo điện áp cấp vào biến tần xem sao (Từ V5 card vào biến tần ).Lúc đầu Card V5 có áp thì biến tần mới có Hz chắc là do ca
rd V5 chứ ko phải biến tần

----------


## dinhcdt

Vậy lúc đầu khi chưa khởi động spindle thì card  ko có điện áp ak , Card V5 làm sao biết có vấn đề j , ở đâu , vì  máy cnc vẫn hoạt động bình thường chỉ có chút lỗi nhỏ là spindle vẫn quay chậm khi ta tắt nó trên phần mềm điều khiển. tần số p vẫn nhảy khi không bật nó

----------


## micahoangtung

Em cũng bị lỗi y như bác chủ thớt. nhưng em thay đổi theo Bác Emptyhb nhưng nó vẫn không giải quyết đc,em đo dây thì tín hiệu vẫn ổn mà ko hiểu sao nó lại thế đc.

----------

